# Étoile devant un titre dans Apple Music Androïd ?



## jlcasa (28 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer à quoi correspond l'étoile devant un titre (Apple Music sur Android) ? J'en ai quelques-unes sans que je sache pourquoi !
Merci.


----------



## Roule10 (31 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour.
je viens de remarquer que j'ai la même chose sur mon iPhone. Qqn a une idée??


----------



## lome_bbrr (4 Octobre 2016)

morceau(x) le(s) plus populaire(s) de l'album


----------

